# Accessory not supported by (or on) this device



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

I need a little info. I have an older iPad running up to date IOS with no problems at all, mostly. But just yesterday and today, just a few times, in the middle of reading my Kindle, a tiny window has popped up for only a few seconds and immediately vanished, almost so fast I barely had time to guess at exactly what it said. The best I could make out, it said what I put in the title of this msg.

I assume the iPad is the device. The only “accessories” I can think of are my hearing aids, my insulin pump, and my continuous glucose monitor. But those are all paired by Bluetooth to my iPhone, NOT to my iPad. And all of them have been paired successfully to the iPhone for well over a year or more.

So what could be causing this error msg on the iPad all of a sudden?

It doesn’t seem to be causing any problems except just last night for the one and only time, my Kindle started going off completely in the middle of my book, returning me to my home page. I only stopped that by powering down completely and restarting. Since then, no repeats

in other words, I haven’t changed or added or deleted a single thing, as far as I know. But performance has changed and I can’t figure out why.

Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no info, but a thought or two.

Is the iPad so old that it still has iOS? Or did you mean that it has the latest iPadOS?

Maybe it is (mistakenly) looking around for a possible Bluetooth pairing. Try turning Bluetooth off for a test if possible.


----------



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

No, I meant the iPad ios. I don’t know all the right terms and acronyms.

Ill try the Bluetooth idea. I also just saw there’s a new kindle app just this past week, so I updated that. Thx for the help

In any case, it’s no more than a curiosity. MIT always bigs me when something changes and I can’t tell why but I know I didn’t change anything related to it! At least not knowingly! 😆


----------

